# Need a recipe of poison ivy soap for my daughter. She is miserable!



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

I am trying to find a recipe for me to make soap for her for the future if it happens to her again. Right now she is miserable. I just used my salt bars to help her poison ivy rash to dry up so it wont bother her so much. So far it helps lil bit. If you do know the recipe and please PM me or email me thank you so much!!! I hope you dont mind at all!! Thanks..


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Holly,
Jewelweed, it grows wild in the woods, I am not sure if it grows in your state, but does in Michigan and you should have some there... collect the plant and use the whole plant, flowers stems etc... chop up and steep your oils in the plant pieces.. it stinks to high heaven and not a pretty color either, but it works.... you can then use your oil to make soap or make a salve.. I use both, washing with the soap and applying salve on after the shower... I also make a spray that you can carry with you... the sooner you use jewel weed the faster it stops the poison ivy.. by the way it usually grows in the woods near where poison ivy grows and if you find it and know you have been exposed you break the stems and rub the plant juice on the area that was exposed.. PM me your address and i will send you a jar of my jewelweed salve

Barb


----------



## momofmany (Aug 18, 2009)

:biggrin And you could call it "Bejeweled" :lol


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

I will ask my husband or my grandpa and see if we have that. Because I have never heard of that plant.. I will see and will get back with you. Thank u so much!!!


----------

